# JioFi vs alternatives



## jime1 (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi Friends,

I'm thinking of getting JioFi. Or something very similar(cheap/reasonable). Does anyone have experience in this case ?
Is there any good competition for JioFi from other carriers like !dea,Vodafone,Airtel,Tata or others ? (Google wont give me much on this one)

I've been searching JioFi for last 2 days, and discovered that there are multiple versions of it like JioFi 1, JioFi 2 and so on, things got really confusing..
From my experience, !dea SIM had pretty stable connection and speed, even the worldwide pings were optimal ! (but it WAS costly)
All I need is just a decent internet connection at the most reasonable price.

Would getting a cheap WiFi hot spot dongle separately be a better thing to do ?
with a SIM of my choice separately.

Thanks.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 17, 2018)

If you want that connection for home usage, it is better to get a wired connection which has no FUP limits.


----------



## jime1 (Sep 18, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If you want that connection for home usage, it is better to get a wired connection which has no FUP limits.


Thanks for the prompt reply Sir !
Actually, I have an ftth connection already, which unfortunately I'm unable to afford anymore : ( 
Hence, looking for cheaper options, as the cellular stuff is cheaper these days (Thanks to Jio effect !), I'm leaning towards that.
and as I know by experience !dea to be stable and trustworthy, i'm thinking !dea..
So Sir, kindly guide me accordingly.

Thanks in advance : )


----------



## jime1 (Sep 20, 2018)

Alright everyone,

I tested !dea cellular internet yesterday, and to my surprise everything about it has worsened ! : (
Latency is not as it used to be anymore, now its worse than Jio ! Bandwidth is also low.
So, now I've decided to go for anyone of the Jiofi devices, 
some YouTube reviews say that the old device (M2/M2s) is better than the latest versions...
What do you guys think ?


----------



## nareshkumaran (Sep 22, 2018)

I am in the same boat as you. I am using BSNL. Don't have other options in my area for Fixed Line. Thought of getting JioFi, Tried Jio using my friends, it had no buffering issues.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 22, 2018)

If we use Jio internet as hotspot via a mobile vs Jiofi, then what are the basic differences? For 1 the battery effect.


----------



## jime1 (Sep 23, 2018)

billubakra said:


> If we use Jio internet as hotspot via a mobile vs Jiofi, then what are the basic differences? For 1 the battery effect.


Well the reviewers say that a JioFi will have a better connectivity and speeds than the Jio on mobile data (with or without hot spot)
Other major difference will be that you will have a dedicated hot spot device with JioFi and
it will have more features and functionality as compared to the mobile hot spot.


----------



## jime1 (Sep 23, 2018)

nareshkumaran said:


> I am in the same boat as you. I am using BSNL. Don't have other options in my area for Fixed Line. Thought of getting JioFi, Tried Jio using my friends, it had no buffering issues.


Hey Bro, Jio indeed is reasonable if you have a good signal reception at you place.
And can you tell me which JioFi version your friend has ?


----------



## billubakra (Sep 23, 2018)

jime1 said:


> Well the reviewers say that a JioFi will have a better connectivity and speeds than the Jio on mobile data (with or without hot spot)
> Other major difference will be that you will have a dedicated hot spot device with JioFi and
> it will have more features and functionality as compared to the mobile hot spot.



Thanks. About the last line, what feature and functionality?


----------



## jime1 (Sep 24, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Thanks. About the last line, what feature and functionality?


Well I do not know much as I do not personally own a Hot spot router, but it has a admin console dashboard (just like a wifi router has) and it lets you control the device. You should ask your JioFi owning friend for details ..


----------

